# Internal USB 3.1 header to USB3.0 Conversion



## moproblems99 (May 26, 2020)

Greetings,

My motherboard only has 1 internal USB 3.0 header but my case has 4 front panel usb3 ports driven off of two separate headers - needless to say, I would like to get the other two working.  I do have an internal USB3.1 header that is currently unused and figured there must be an adapter to make all this work.  However, the only thing I have found is this:

https://www.amazon.com/Goliton-Fron...s=usb3+header+splitter&qid=1590454136&sr=8-18

But only one of the two ports will function.  There must be a way to get both of them working as 3.1 has double the bandwidth anyway.  The only other thing I could really find was something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WG8ZJ4...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

But this is going in the wrong direction.  Does my GoogleFu just suck tonight?


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2020)

honestly i've looked a dozen times before, and never found one until what you just listed


----------



## moproblems99 (May 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> honestly i've looked a dozen times before, and never found one until what you just listed



I looked around 6 months ago but didn't spend a lot of time with it.  I am confused why the splitters seem to only allow one port to work. USB2 never had a problem with this.  Double confused why there doesn't seem to be a way to split the usb3.1.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2020)

Ugh, one of those would be perfect for my VR rig, but of course they dont ship to aus (its got 2x 3.0 headers, case has 2x 3.0 and 1x type c)


i think there was no official standard for this? it seems odd

right... as soon as i put "a-key" in, the results pop up. interesting.


----------



## Assimilator (May 26, 2020)

Seems like the only adapters for this are all old ones that came out before the front panel connector was actually documented at https://usb.org/sites/default/files/USB3p1_Front_Panel_CabCon_Implment_Doc_Rev1p1.pdf

ModDIY has one that goes the opposite way https://www.moddiy.com/products/USB...SB-3.1-Type-C-Front-Panel-Header-Adapter.html which they make themselves - since (I assume) that going the other way is trivial, I'd suggest contacting them to ask if they can make one for you.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 26, 2020)

Sorry, but the USB 3.1 connectors only support ONE port, not two like the older USB 3.0 or USB 2.0 headers.
The headers have two rows of pins, one for each port. All the USB 3.1 board connectors to date appears to only support a single port, as I'm not aware of a single motherboard that can do more than one per connector and I haven't seen any boards with two internal USB 3.1 connectors as yet. I presume it has something to do with the reversible nature of USB-C.
So there's no simple way to get two ports to function out of one port, without having a USB hub built into the adaptor.

I'm also not sure if there's more than one type of internal connector, as only Asus and Gigabyte provide the actual pin-out, which at least on recent boards, are the same between the two.











*Edit: *I did find this though, so it seems like it might be possible to split the USB 3.1 header after all, but it doesn't quite make sense to me.








						20-Pin A-Key Male & USB 2.0 Header to USB 3.0 20Pin Male Header Adapter Cable - 10cm
					

【Secure Connection】 LINKUP patented housed Type E connector provides secure connection and consistent performance w/ USB 2.0 header connector




					linkup.one
				



Seems to be cheaper on Amazon.


			https://www.amazon.com/LINKUP-Internal-20-Pin-Connector-Extension/dp/B07Y5KTGSZ


----------



## Assimilator (May 26, 2020)

@TheLostSwede I believe you are correct. If you look at page 19 of the PDF I linked https://usb.org/sites/default/files/USB3p1_Front_Panel_CabCon_Implment_Doc_Rev1p1.pdf, which shows the actual 3.1 *header* pinout, it shows only a single set of D+/D- pins. But USB requires a set of those pins *per connector*, therefore the 20-pin 3.1 header can only ever support a single connector regardless of bandwidth.

Note also this comment on page 21 (emphasis mine):



> This will allow a common motherboard design to support *either* a USB Type-C or a Standard-A port on the front panel for the DIY (do-it-yourself) market.



Pretty unambiguous IMO: a USB Type-C connector is, quite simply, *not electrically compatible* with 2x USB Type-A connectors. Bummer.

I don't know what that LINKUP connector is doing (BTW that specific one is *not* available anywhere except their website), but I suspect it's snake oil due to the physical single port limitation of the Type-C Key-A header as discussed above. My guess is that it's targeted at people who don't know that USB is backwards compatible.


----------



## bonehead123 (May 26, 2020)

lookie here:
I recently bought one of these cards for my nephew's upcoming new build that has the same situation, so I have my fingers crossed that it will solve the issue for him...






						Amazon.com: PCI-E X1 to 2 Ports 19 Pin USB 3.0 Header PCI Express to Dual 20 Pin USB 3.0 Card : Electronics
					

Buy PCI-E X1 to 2 Ports 19 Pin USB 3.0 Header PCI Express to Dual 20 Pin USB 3.0 Card: USB Port Cards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Although this won't get you 3.1, it will get you 2x 20 pin 3.0 connectors so you can connect both of your front panel headers and get all 4 front panel ports working


----------



## moproblems99 (May 26, 2020)

bonehead123 said:


> lookie here:
> I recently bought one of these cards for my nephew's upcoming new build that has the same situation, so I have my fingers crossed that it will solve the issue for him...
> 
> 
> ...



I thought about one of those.  I am somewhat surprised the x570 Taichi only has one internal header.  I am also surprised there isn't an active board (seeing as how the pinout allows only one port) to split a USB 3.1 header into 3.0.


----------



## Dirtypants (May 26, 2020)

Bought this and confirmed working for my wife's computer, shes using a Asus ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming in a In Win A1 Plus









						Motherboard USB 3.1 Header 20Pin Male to Motherboard USB 3.0 Header 19Pin Male Connector Converter Adapter Extension Cable Black 30cm - Newegg.com
					

Buy Motherboard USB 3.1 Header 20Pin Male to Motherboard USB 3.0 Header 19Pin Male Connector Converter Adapter Extension Cable Black 30cm with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Double confused why there doesn't seem to be a way to split the usb3.1.





TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, but the USB 3.1 connectors only support ONE port, not two like the older USB 3.0 or USB 2.0 headers.
> The headers have two rows of pins, one for each port. All the USB 3.1 board connectors to date appears to only support a single port, as I'm not aware of a single motherboard that can do more than one per connector and I haven't seen any boards with two internal USB 3.1 connectors as yet. I presume it has something to do with the reversible nature of USB-C.
> So there's no simple way to get two ports to function out of one port, without having a USB hub built into the adaptor.



Yep, exactly this.  The controller sees that connector on the motherboard as a single USB port.  So the only way to get two ports from one is to include a USB hub controller in the adapter to split the single port into 2.

Instead of trying to find an adapter for the 3.1 USB C connector, it might just be easier to get this adapter to split the USB 3.0 header on the board.  I think this one has a hub chip under the shrinkwrap, which splits the 2 ports into 4.









						20 Pin USB 3.0 Internal Header Y Splitter Cable 12cm
					

Buy 20 Pin USB 3.0 Internal Header Y Splitter Cable 12cm for $19.99 with Free Shipping Worldwide (In Stock)




					www.moddiy.com


----------



## Assimilator (May 26, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> So the only way to get two ports from one is to include a USB hub controller in the adapter to split the single port into 2.



As stated above, that's not physically possible due to there only being a single set of data pins.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 26, 2020)

Echelon said:


> Bought this and confirmed working for my wife's computer, shes using a Asus ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming in a In Win A1 Plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But does it give you two usable ports or one?


----------



## Dirtypants (May 26, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> But does it give you two usable ports or one?


This gives me two ports of access on the front USB 3 connections


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 26, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, exactly this.  The controller sees that connector on the motherboard as a single USB port.  So the only way to get two ports from one is to include a USB hub controller in the adapter to split the single port into 2.
> 
> Instead of trying to find an adapter for the 3.1 USB C connector, it might just be easier to get this adapter to split the USB 3.0 header on the board.  I think this one has a hub chip under the shrinkwrap, which splits the 2 ports into 4.
> 
> ...


How's that splitter supposed to work? You can still only use two out of the four ports at the same time.



Echelon said:


> This gives me two ports of access on the front USB 3 connections


Simultaneously? I guess then it might depend on the controller logic somehow, since based on a lot of the reviews on Amazon, these types of adaptors can do one or two port, depending on the board.


----------



## Dirtypants (May 26, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> How's that splitter supposed to work? You can still only use two out of the four ports at the same time.
> 
> 
> Simultaneously? I guess then it might depend on the controller logic somehow, since based on a lot of the reviews on Amazon, these types of adaptors can do one or two port, depending on the board.



I will have to do some tests as I plugged a flash drive into both but not at the same time


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> As stated above, that's not physically possible due to there only being a single set of data pins.



Re-read my post carefully.  Or research how USB works and USB Hubs and their controllers work.



TheLostSwede said:


> How's that splitter supposed to work? You can still only use two out of the four ports at the same time.



I already explained how it works in my post.

Do you people live in a different world than me where USB hubs don't exist?!?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 26, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I already explained how it works in my post.
> 
> Do you people live in a different world than me where USB hubs don't exist?!?


Hub is fine, I just don't see where the description says it has a built in hub, it just says splitter cable. I even suggested that was needed in my first post here. 
I would've expected something like this.








						USB 3.0 Motherboard Header 20 Pin Internal USB Hub Controller 4 Port
					

Buy USB 3.0 Motherboard Header 20 Pin Internal USB Hub Controller 4 Port for $49.99 with Free Shipping Worldwide (In Stock)




					www.moddiy.com


----------



## Dirtypants (May 26, 2020)

Confirmed only one port works and thats is with the cable in my wifes computer. My bad as I thought I tested both ports a while back but guess not.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Hub is fine, I just don't see where the description says it has a built in hub, it just says splitter cable. I even suggested that was needed in my first post here.
> I would've expected something like this.
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine from Performance-PC, but the one I got had a built in hub so all 4 ports work.  I can tell there is some kind of tiny PCB under the shrink wrap down by the connector that plugs into the motherboard.  I don't even think it uses both of the ports from the motherboard, just on port like a normal hub.  USB 3.0 hubs are tiny these days and don't need any external power.

That board you posted is way too complex and does more than what is necessary.

Alternatively, if you don't want to risk getting something that isn't going to work, and don't care about cable clutter you can do this:






						Amazon.com: Toptekits 2 Port USB 3.0 A Female Screw Panel Mount to Motherboard 20 Pin Flat Cable Cord by Toptekits, 1.6ft/0.5m : Electronics
					

Buy Toptekits 2 Port USB 3.0 A Female Screw Panel Mount to Motherboard 20 Pin Flat Cable Cord by Toptekits, 1.6ft/0.5m: USB Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




+






						Amazon.com: Anker 4-Port USB 3.0 Hub, Ultra-Slim Data USB Hub with 2 ft Extended Cable [Charging Not Supported], for MacBook, Mac Pro, Mac mini, iMac, Surface Pro, XPS, PC, Flash Drive, Mobile HDD: MP3 Players & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Anker 4-Port USB 3.0 Hub, Ultra-Slim Data USB Hub with 2 ft Extended Cable [Charging Not Supported], for MacBook, Mac Pro, Mac mini, iMac, Surface Pro, XPS, PC, Flash Drive, Mobile HDD: MP3 Players & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				




+






						Amazon.com: RAYSUN Dual 2 Port USB 3.0 A Type Male to 20Pin Header Male Slot Adapter Cord 20Pin Male Motherboard to USB 3.0 Male Adapter : Electronics
					

Buy RAYSUN Dual 2 Port USB 3.0 A Type Male to 20Pin Header Male Slot Adapter Cord 20Pin Male Motherboard to USB 3.0 Male Adapter: USB Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




It's not going to be pretty, but it will definitely work to give 4 front panel USB3.0 ports.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 26, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, exactly this.  The controller sees that connector on the motherboard as a single USB port.  So the only way to get two ports from one is to include a USB hub controller in the adapter to split the single port into 2.
> 
> Instead of trying to find an adapter for the 3.1 USB C connector, it might just be easier to get this adapter to split the USB 3.0 header on the board.  I think this one has a hub chip under the shrinkwrap, which splits the 2 ports into 4.
> 
> ...



I looked at that one but I thought I saw a note saying it would only allow one port to work as well but I don't see it now.



newtekie1 said:


> I got mine from Performance-PC



The one you linked?  I live within an acceptable driving distance of PPC.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I looked at that one but I thought I saw a note saying it would only allow one port to work as well but I don't see it now.
> 
> 
> 
> The one you linked?  I live within an acceptable driving distance of PPC.












						20-Pin USB 3.0 Internal Header Y Splitter Cable (12cm)
					

This is a 20-Pin USB 3.0 Y slipter cable  great for cases that have dual USB 3.0 headers




					www.performance-pcs.com
				




I think this is the one I got from them, it has the same model number and is from modDIY, but performance-pcs is out of stock of it.  The picture is different on the modDIY site too though.  So maybe they've updated it since I bought mine.


----------

